# 2010 Sargent Offshore Blast



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The dates for the 2010 Sargent Offshore Blast have been set. Dates were very thin for this tournament in 2010. The dates we have been using were going to conflict with the Texas Oilmans Invitational Fishing Tournament in Matagorda that weekend so we moved the dates. I know its the same weekend as the Poco but we dont plan on loosing many teams to it.

Sargent Offshore Blast 
Sting Raes Grill and Bar
Sargent,Texas
August 6-7, 2010

Entry Fee- $100 if paid before August 2nd
Late Entry Fee-$150 if paid after August 2nd

Calcutta: King and Ling (Total Combined weight of both)
Pays 1st thru 3rd place
Calcutta Insurance Avalible
$14000.00 paid to winner in 2009

Side Pots: $50 each team, pays 1st and 2nd place

Red Snapper-$500 in added prize money thanks to Busha Boat Works in Bay City,Texas

Amberjack
Grouper (Any Kind)
Wahoo
Barracuda
Dolphin

Lady Angler- $50 each lady angler - $500 added prize money thanks to Riddle Power Inc

Junior Angler- $25 each junior angler-$500 added prize money thanks to Gary Belvin and Family

Big King Side Pot- $200 each team-Pays 1st place


Big Thanks to the Riddle Power Inc, Gary Belvin (Oilfield on 2cool) and his family, and Busha Boat Works in Bay City for the added prize money.

Also, BIG THANKS to Don Savage with Savage Rods and Reels for the donation of 2 of his custom offshore rods to the tournament.

Still working on more added money.Anyone wanting to sponsor a fish category , please p.m me and we will get you on our tournament brochures if we are contacted in time. Tournament brochures will be at the Houston Boat Show in January. More information will be added as time goes by. Please send me a p.m if you need a tournament brochure mailed to you and include your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Date change*

Recieved alot of request to change the tournament dates. We are now looking at August 6-7, 2010 instead of July . We will get back with you shortly on a positive date.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Check The Dates*



whos your daddy said:


> The dates for the 2010 Sargent Offshore Blast have been set. Dates were very thin for this tournament in 2010. The dates we have been using were going to conflict with the Texas Oilmans Invitational Fishing Tournament in Matagorda that weekend so we moved the dates. I know its the same weekend as the Poco but we dont plan on loosing many teams to it.
> 
> Sargent Offshore Blast
> Sting Raes Grill and Bar
> ...


I am looking forward to fishing this one we missed it last year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New dates*

The dates for the 2010 Sargent Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament will be August 6-7, 2010. The last date for the early entry will be August 2nd.

P.M for tournament brochures


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures at Houston Boat Show*

Sargent Offshore Blast tournament brochures will be at the following booths at the Houston Boat Show. Waiting on the OK on a couple more booths also.

*American Rodsmiths, Inc. *
7449 Wright Road 
Houston, TX 77041 
Phone: 713-466-7849 *Booths # 750, 751, 774, 775 
**Charter Lakes *
16113 East Fwy., 
Channelview, TX 77015 
Phone: 281-452-7800 *Booth # 537 
**L M C Marine Center *
14904 North Freeway 
Houston, TX 77090 
Phone: 281-443-2600 *Floor Space # 5030, 5035, 5070 
**Matagorda County Convention & Visitors Bureau *
201 7th St. 
Bay City, TX 77414 
Phone: 979-245-8333 *Booth # 420 
**Millennium Marine Products *
610 Pine Circle, 
Seabrook, TX 77586 
Phone: 281-291-9892 *Booths # 832, 833, 850, 851 
**Russelure *
12310 William Dowdell, 
Cypress, TX 77429 
Phone: 832-688-9296 *Booths # 777, 778 
**Hooks Plus *
P.O. Box 515, 
Texas City, TX 77592 
Phone: 409-599-7563 *Booth # 738 
*


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*****



whos your daddy said:


> Recieved alot of request to change the tournament dates. We are now looking at August 6-7, 2010 instead of July . We will get back with you shortly on a positive date.


mark,
Are you trying to confuse me so I don't show up with my one good motor?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Couple of more great places to pick up tournament brochures at the show.

*Texas Sportfishing Yacht Sales *
2400 S. Shore Harbour Blvd. Pier 15, 
League City, TX 77573 
Phone: 281-535-2628 *Floor Space # 7035 
*　
*Triad Marine & Industrial Supply *
1155 FM 518 
Kemah, TX 77565-3130 
Phone: 281-334-0815 *Floor Space # 7030 
*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2009 SOB results*

Since I posted the Matagorda 2009 results, here are the 2009 Sargent Offshore Blast Results.

Lady Angler 1st place- Team Aint gonna win, 41.1 lb Kingfish

Barracuda 1st place- Team Big Daddy , 33.5 lbs
2nd place- Team Aint gonna win, 18.2 lbs

Amberjack 1st place- Team Hot Rod, 43.8 lbs
2nd place- Team On The Take, 28.8 lbs

Dolphin 1st place - Team Tea Party, 2.6 lbs
2nd place- Team Boogeyman 1.7 lbs

Wahoo 1st place- Team Boogeyman, 41.7 lbs
2nd place-Team Fish Nutz, 12.8 lbs

Red Snapper 1st place- Team Whos your Daddy, 21.5 lbs
2nd place- Team On The Take, 19.8 lbs

Grouper 1st place - Team Pocket Change, 61.4 lbs
2nd place- Team On The Take, 41.3 lbs

Big King Pot- Team Bad Habit, 44.1 lbs

Blackfin Tuna - None weighed in

Calcutta 1st place - Team Sea Dawgs, Kingfish 20.9 lbs, Ling 54.6 lbs
2nd place- Team Reel Therapy,Kingfish 35.8 lbs, Ling 35.5 lbs
3rd place- Team Boogeyman, Kingfish 36.8 lbs, Ling 33.6 lbs


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics from the 2009 SOB*

Pics from 2009


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heres some video from our winning Amberjack from the Tourney. We just had plain old fun fishing these tourneys, thats what its all about. We have fun on our boat.






.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Heres some video from our winning Amberjack from the Tourney. We just had plain old fun fishing these tourneys, thats what its all about. We have fun on our boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hotrod, I watched your video and it was sweet! Looks like you guys had loads of fun. Congrats on the 1st place amberjack.
RT


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's one more from pre-fish day at Sargent Tourney. We had a tourney winner Ling we caught while making bait pre-fish day.






.


----------



## jodafar (May 5, 2006)

*Dates*

Is June 16-17 right?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

No,The dates for the 2010 Sargent Offshore Blast Offshore Tournament will be August 6-7, 2010. The last date for the early entry will be August 2nd.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added sponsor*

Phillip (Idletime) from RipCharts has stepped up and added $250 in added money to the dolphin pot. Ripcharts has been a supporter to the tournaments in the past and we appreicate him again for supporting the Sargent Offshore Blast for 2010.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Boat Show*

Tournament Brochures will be available at the Houston Fishing Show at the following booths:

Savage Custom Rods and Reels
Texas-offshore.com
Russelure
Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products

We have sent out alot of brocures and if you rather have one mailed to you, please p.m me your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Also, please go by Hooks Plus/Snapper Slapper lures for tournament brochures .


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Heres some video from our winning Amberjack from the Tourney. We just had plain old fun fishing these tourneys, thats what its all about. We have fun on our boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice video Rod....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Kyle


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Stop by Capt. Johns Angler Products for brochures on the Sargent Offshore Blast


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Places to stay*

If anyone is needing a place to stay in Sargent for the blast, go to www.sargenttexas.com and look under vacation rentals.

If you need a tournament brochure mailed to you, please p.m me your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Carla Raes Birthday*

By the way, Carla Rae , who is the owner of Sting Raes is having her 21st birthday the weekend of the tournament. Come by and wish her a happy birthday. She is also competing in the tournament this year.


----------



## bustin loose lady (Nov 20, 2007)

Is the calcutta Thursday night or Friday night?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Friday night.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

I've got a hankerin' to enter this tourney; it would be my first tournament experience. So, I have a few newbie questions...

First, is the entry per boat or per fisherperson?

Second, if I just want to play, do I need only pay the entry and leave the side pots for others or are side pots manditory?

Thanks!
:cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The entry is per boat. You dont have to enter all the sides, but you will have to buy your boat in the Calcutta if it sells. If not then you can only win in that catagory if you enter no side pots. Dont hold me to it, but I believe this is right.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Red Snapper*

With the announcement of our 2010 Red snapper season, red snapper is no longer a side pot in the Sargent Offshore Blast. Go get them in the Crab Trap Tournament on July 16-17, 2010 in Sargent and the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge on June 24-26, 2010.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

For a team who needs lodging for the Sargent Offshore Blast heres a deal for you. Carla Rae who owns Sting Raes now has lodging right there at the tournament site. Too much to drink at the calcutta? Walk 50 yards to the bed. Call her at 832-563-6221 for information.


----------



## asaltweapon (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, another newbie here to the tournaments. We just want to have fun and give you our tournament money. What exactly is a Calcutta and how does it work? Is there a place to tie up for the night in Sargent? Matagorda? We have a 36' sport fisher, are the passes at Sargent and Matagorda ok for us? Never been there, sorry if it is a stupid question. What are the best things to enter; just the entry fees, sides, or Calcutta (If I ever understand it). Tips and advice please.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Calcutta*

The calcutta is a bidding process, much like an auction. If your team chooses to enter the calcutta then when your name comes up on the list, the bidding starts. Usually starts at at least $100. Yourself and members of the audience has the opportunity to bid on the chances of your team winning the tournament. For example: Say you win the bid on your team for lets say, $500. If you win the tournament, then you will win the 1st place money for the calcutta. If someone else buys the boat for $500, then they win 1st place money for the calcutta. If you purchase calcutta insurance (Which is avaliable at the tournament) and someone else buys the boat in the calcutta, then you automatically win 1/2 the 1st place prize money, no matter what the winning bid was.

It comes down to how confident you are in winning one of the places offers in the calcutta division. If you are confident, then buy your boaty in the calcutta no matter how much it goes for. If you are pretty confident, but not sure you can afford it, then buy the insurance and you automatically win 1/2 the winnings. If you are not confident at all, do not enter the calcutta. In the 2009 SOB, the winning boat won $14k and paid less than $1k in the calcutta.

As far as places to tie up, Matagorda Harbor is an excellent place to tie up. Very clean and has plenty of dock space with shore power. Sargent really doesnt have a good place, other than the public boat ramp, which does not have shore power.

The passes in Matagorda and Sargent are not the best for a big sportfisher. Both have shrimp boats that navigate the areas today, but they are in and out daily, so they know the passes well. The pass in Matagorda is probably the best its been in a long time. We mark from 12ft to 6 ft at the end of the jetties when we had a charter a week ago. But, you can leave from Freeport or Port Oconnor if you feel that these other passes are too risky, then take the ICW to the weigh in.

It is self preference on what side pots to enter. Pick a couple of categories of fish that you like to fish for and just enter those if you like.

Hope this helps, any more questions, feel free to p.m me and I will do my best to answer.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

We will have Sargent Offshore Blast Tournament Brochures at the Crab Trap Tournament this weekend.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Watch out for team fully loaded and team twidurpaited!!!!!


----------



## JLowe (Jun 18, 2008)

No blackfin tuna category this year?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuna*

Not this year. Not a one caught last year during the tournament and only 2 teams entered the tuna pot.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Hey Mark. Where you gonna put Mr. Busha's money seeing as there's no longer a snapper catagory.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Not this year. Not a one caught last year during the tournament and only 2 teams entered the tuna pot.


Seems like good timing with the shrimp boats out there now, might be good for a Tuna pot.


----------



## JLowe (Jun 18, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Seems like good timing with the shrimp boats out there now, might be good for a Tuna pot.


I agree!!tuna!!tuna!!tuna!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Blackfin Tuna*

You got it. Blackfin Tuna is back in for the blast. We will tell everyone at the registration booth.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I think I will just fish for a Ling and King, but that's just me.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

C1, I agree with you. Fish for what pays the most money, and that is a King and Ling in this tournament. Side pots are just that, side pots. I read post on here where someone will place in a side pot and act like they won the tournament?????? The Funny thing is, they will not even come to the weigh in with all the necessary money fish for the calcutta, but weigh in a AmberJack??? What are you doing fishing for a Amberjack when you do not even have all the Calcutta fish to weigh in for the tournament?? Maybe I just do not understand.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

No you don't. Side pots in these tournaments can be worth up to 3k, so it is definitely worth weighing in side pot fish.



LittleMan said:


> C1, I agree with you. Fish for what pays the most money, and that is a King and Ling in this tournament. Side pots are just that, side pots. I read post on here where someone will place in a side pot and act like they won the tournament?????? The Funny thing is, they will not even come to the weigh in with all the necessary money fish for the calcutta, but weigh in a AmberJack??? What are you doing fishing for a Amberjack when you do not even have all the Calcutta fish to weigh in for the tournament?? Maybe I just do not understand.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Side pots exist so that there are more possible winners in the tournament. Also, when you are free lining a bait off the back of a shrimper 60+ miles off for a smoker king.. and you lay into one heck of a Dolphin or Tuna, wouldn't you like the opportunity to get paid for the catch? Personally, I see nothing wrong with catching a good fish and bringing it to the docks during a tourney. Just my opinion though.

Mark, put RipCharts down for $250 added money on the Tuna pot as well.

So we now have:
$250 added to the dolphin pot
and $250 added to the tuna pot

Two weeks away


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Where can I get the rules? This sounds like fun but along way to trailer from Port A. I'll see if get someone to help me with getting my boat there.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

James Howell said:


> No you don't. Side pots in these tournaments can be worth up to 3k, so it is definitely worth weighing in side pot fish.


 Hi James. We know that it takes 50 plus boats to have that kind of money in the pots, and if there 50 plus boats in the tournament, you need to be fishing to win the calcutta, but blackfin tuna. Just my opinion. I just won the Kingfish pot with apx. 27 boats and I think there was only $1100 in the pot. Good Luck to everyone in the upcoming tournament.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ask Johnny B. what he won for biggest king in the Bluewater challenge (71 boats in that one though).


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sure that Johnny B won some great money for that side pot, but that big King was also one of the Calcutta fish too. It makes sense to enter the side pots on the Calcutta fish!!!!!!! But on the other hand, would Johnny B been fishing for a Amberjack if they did not have that smoker king in the boats, I doubt it.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

LittleMan said:


> I am sure that Johnny B won some great money for that side pot, but that big King was also one of the Calcutta fish too. It makes sense to enter the side pots on the Calcutta fish!!!!!!! But on the other hand, would Johnny B been fishing for a Amberjack if they did not have that smoker king in the boats, I doubt it.....


Well why dont you start your own tourney, and make your own rules troll. Only time you post up is to stir the pot. Dont like the rules, dont fish the tourney.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

I love theses tournaments and the rules, these tournaments are first class. I do not think that there are any better run tournaments with such great host as these. HotRod, I think My point was missed, better for me though. You just keep fishing to win those side pots though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

James, how much would you like to wager that their won't be half of that in this tournament. Ask Gary how much he won in the calcutta. It's a no brainer. The calcutta is where the money is.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

I think yall are missing the point as to why most people fish these tournaments. It sure as h*** not to get rich. 
Pretty freekin exciting if you ask me to hang something - anything - any money that comes along with it is a bonus. 
Go fish for some tagged reds - that's where the money is.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

No one is trying to stir the pot, but why would you fish for Blackfin Tuna in a King/Ling calcutta tournament? Remember this thread when this tournament is over, and look at the money in the calcutta and then look at the money in the Blackfin Tuna pot? It won't even be close. I understand getting in the pots that you are fishing for to win the (calcutta) tournament. If you don't win the calcutta, you didn't win the tournament, and most of us want to win the tournament. Good luck to all.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Most Certainly it is pretty awesome to hang some meat at weigh in. And to win any money at all is a bonus. And no you are never going to get rich, it is just quit the opposite, like throwing $$$ at a fire, but we certainly enjoy it. But for HotRod to call me a troll just is not nice! Your name seems to be fitting,"Huntin the Pain." the Pain of never winning a tournament!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

LittleMan said:


> Most Certainly it is pretty awesome to hang some meat at weigh in. And to win any money at all is a bonus. And no you are never going to get rich, it is just quit the opposite, like throwing $$$ at a fire, but we certainly enjoy it. But for HotRod to call me a troll just is not nice! Your name seems to be fitting,"Huntin the Pain." the Pain of never winning a tournament!!!


Haha burnhandle, post up what you have won troll


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

No doubt. But, I always try and enter across the board on these tourneys, because it sucks to have a winner in a side pot you didn't enter. And it happens quite a bit. We have caught wahoo, ajs, cudas, tuna, dolphin you name it without targeting them while going after the money fish (say-kingfish or marlin) and been crying in our beer knowing we left money on the table after the tournament because we didn't enter a sidepot.



c1 said:


> James, how much would you like to wager that their won't be half of that in this tournament. Ask Gary how much he won in the calcutta. It's a no brainer. The calcutta is where the money is.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

James Howell said:


> No doubt. But, I always try and enter across the board on these tourneys, because it sucks to have a winner in a side pot you didn't enter. And it happens quite a bit. We have caught wahoo, ajs, cudas, tuna, dolphin you name it without targeting them while going after the money fish (say-kingfish or marlin) and been crying in our beer knowing we left money on the table after the tournament because we didn't enter a sidepot.


Exactly. Sure we should fish for the calcutta fish all day till you get them if you do. But we know we can go make a drop for Aj and Grouper also. We try to fish for everything. Winning at least one category to pay for the trip is worth it for us anyway. We just have fun. One of these days we will win in the calcutta.


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok everyone just get in (all) side pots and lets go fish and tell some stories, I know that is what I am going to do just go have fun and kick some butts MAYBE not oh well we will be there.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Oilfield, I like your atitude. Note, I never said not to enter the side pots. It just seems like some teams fish more for sidepots as oppossed to fishing for the calcutta. James you are right, it would suck to leave money on the table if you did not enter a side pot. My thought on this was misunderstood. Oilfield said it, enter them all and try and kick some but. But we all know at the end of weigh in, only one things matters, and that is who won the calcutta, the overall tournament winner. As these tournaments prove time and time again, catching 2 or 3 money fish for the calcutta is pretty tough, it seperates the men from the wannabes'........


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> C1, I agree with you. Fish for what pays the most money, and that is a King and Ling in this tournament. Side pots are just that, side pots. I read post on here where someone will place in a side pot and act like they won the tournament?????? The Funny thing is, they will not even come to the weigh in with all the necessary money fish for the calcutta, but weigh in a AmberJack??? What are you doing fishing for a Amberjack when you do not even have all the Calcutta fish to weigh in for the tournament?? Maybe I just do not understand.





LittleMan said:


> I love theses tournaments and the rules, these tournaments are first class. I do not think that there are any better run tournaments with such great host as these. HotRod, I think My point was missed, better for me though. You just keep fishing to win those side pots though!!!!!!!!!!!!





LittleMan said:


> Most Certainly it is pretty awesome to hang some meat at weigh in. And to win any money at all is a bonus. And no you are never going to get rich, it is just quit the opposite, like throwing $$$ at a fire, but we certainly enjoy it. But for HotRod to call me a troll just is not nice! Your name seems to be fitting,"Huntin the Pain." the Pain of never winning a tournament!!!





LittleMan said:


> Oilfield, I like your atitude. Note, I never said not to enter the side pots. It just seems like some teams fish more for sidepots as oppossed to fishing for the calcutta. James you are right, it would suck to leave money on the table if you did not enter a side pot. My thought on this was misunderstood. Oilfield said it, enter them all and try and kick some but. But we all know at the end of weigh in, only one things matters, and that is who won the calcutta, the overall tournament winner. As these tournaments prove time and time again, catching 2 or 3 money fish for the calcutta is pretty tough, it seperates the men from the wannabes'........


Little"Troll"man

I'm sure Mark appreciate you tolling his thread and stiring the pot, You talk like you won a few tourneys, Well let see the results? 
What tournament did you enter that had Black Drum? see post # 15
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2604746#post2604746

You show up now and then, So I wonder what your other handle is here on 2cool , Nothing better than a burnt handle to post up your chicken chit opinions HUH?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty defensive Nelson 6500, you look like the one posting up all the chicken chit opions with 2,091 post. WHAT HAVE YOU WON OR ACCOMPLISHED? It is easy to build your Rep Power on 2 Cool, but certainly harder to do it out on the water where it counts, isn't it?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> Pretty defensive Nelson 6500, you look like the one posting up all the chicken chit opions with 2,091 post. WHAT HAVE YOU WON OR ACCOMPLISHED? It is easy to build your Rep Power on 2 Cool, but certainly harder to do it out on the water where it counts, isn't it?


I called you out first, While your at it get off DADDY'S Coat tail.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

But he has a nice Coat tail...........My Phone never rang???? Good Luck in the Anberjack pot in a few weeks, I am sure that you'll can jig up a real nice one. Just make sure all of your lines do not get tangled up together under the boat like in one of the last videos youll posted. Usually, when a money fish is on the line, all other lines are cleared................................................ Good video though, on how not to do it


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

LittleMan said:


> But he has a nice Coat tail...........My Phone never rang???? Good Luck in the Anberjack pot in a few weeks, I am sure that you'll can jig up a real nice one. Just make sure all of your lines do not get tangled up together under the boat like in one of the last videos youll posted. Usually, when a money fish is on the line, all other lines are cleared................................................ Good video though, on how not to do it


Do not feed the dogs and trolls, this fool is one or the other:rotfl: Maybe hes the guy that sifts through all the trash when were done, or eating the left overs. Tries to hear this and that to act like he was there.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> But he has a nice Coat tail...........My Phone never rang???? Good Luck in the Anberjack pot in a few weeks, I am sure that you'll can jig up a real nice one. Just make sure all of your lines do not get tangled up together under the boat like in one of the last videos youll posted. Usually, when a money fish is on the line, all other lines are cleared................................................ Good video though, on how not to do it


First step of becoming a real man is accepting the fact that your dad has a really nice coat tail, Thanks for the good luck wishes, and the tip about clearing lines. I make those videos for people who have a hard time fishing for Black drum  Post #13 http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2604746#post2604746

Call me when you need some fishing lessons Brian


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

funny.................maybe we can all fish together some day and have some fun. youll tha TEAM


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> funny.................maybe we can all fish together some day and have some fun. youll tha TEAM


Agreed I guess we will see you in a few weeks? I'll buy the beer :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

You have a valid point there James, and I know you have won and placed in your fair share of tournaments, and I have a alot of respect for you. But I doubt I will be getting in the Blackfin Tuna pot. Now that I say that, I will probably catch nothing but Blackin Tuna. Good Luck to everyone in the upcoming tournament. And many thanks to Mark and Kelly for all your hard work organizing these tournaments for us. I will donate either money or product to help you keep them going.


James Howell said:


> No doubt. But, I always try and enter across the board on these tourneys, because it sucks to have a winner in a side pot you didn't enter. And it happens quite a bit. We have caught wahoo, ajs, cudas, tuna, dolphin you name it without targeting them while going after the money fish (say-kingfish or marlin) and been crying in our beer knowing we left money on the table after the tournament because we didn't enter a sidepot.


----------



## JLowe (Jun 18, 2008)

whos your daddy said:


> You got it. Blackfin Tuna is back in for the blast. We will tell everyone at the registration booth.


Thanks Mark! Looking forward to it. Missed the last couple of years due to Mike being booked. I snuck myself on the calendar this year :biggrin:


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Can I register at the captains meeting?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can register at the captains meeting, no problem. Me and Kelly are in Cabo San Lucas and will return tomorrow and will return all p.ms about the blast. Lets keep this thread clean and quit the meaningless chatter about side pots.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Got back last night and have returned all p.ms. Big thanks to Rip Charts for the xtra $250 for the Blackfin Tuna Pot. We also have another company that has just stepped up and is adding some money to a side pot. More details soon. Remember, early entry fee must be received by this Monday.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*SOB*

Just got back from Sting Raes. Everything is in order for next weekend. Thanks to Logix Communications for the sponsorship of the large tent we are having there for the calcutta/captains meeting. Weather is looking good for next weekend also.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

The weather looks perfect so far. Lets hope it holds up.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$500 added to Amberjack Pot*

Since we have no red snapper category now, we are going to add the $500 added money from Busha Boat Works in Bay City to the Amberjack Pot.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ok teams-Here you go*

Logix Communications has really stepped up and is offering $1000 in added cash to the winner of the Grouper category.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

Spoke to Carla Rae and she still has here lodge open for the weekend if anyone needs a nice place to stay for the tournament. It is right across from the tournament headquarters probably 50 feet. I think the lodge sleeps 10 people.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you leave from freeport?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Entry form that I have says you can leave from Freeport -Sargent - or Matagorda.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Chuck is right. We are leaving to Sargent in the morning. See everyone at Sting Raes tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck to all fishing, we wont be making it this year.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I had a great time at this event. I hope i'm in the country next year to do it again.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

We had a blast even though we were in the smallest boat. We couldnt keep the kings off the line but the only ling we had on broke us off on the rig......hope to do it again next year.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

We had a great time. Would of liked to seen more of the weigh in but we held out trying to pick up one last king. We only turned up 2 kings, one was good enough to take second place in the junior division. Saw a couple small dolphin but they didn't want anything we threw at them. Great time at our first offshore tournament! Thanks for all the hard work that went into it! Is there a website by chanc where all the pictures from weigh are posted?


----------

